# Cat has fangs sticking out of mouth



## kittywitty

Is this normal for a cat? This is my friend's cat who says his fangs are an overbite. I was wondering if the fangs posed any kind of dental issue. Or perhaps this a certain kind of breed?


----------



## Maggie the Cat

LOL, we also had a black cat with fangs like that. We would always say he was a vampire cat. Other than your cat here, I've never seen another besides our old cat with fangs like that. I thought they were kind of neat looking.


----------



## kittywitty

Yeah he named him, Kat Von Fredericksen. I told him he should join this forum, I am sure he will have lots of stories about this one.


----------



## suwanee

My black cat has that too. Must be a black coat trait!


----------



## catloverami

It's not a normal bite, but it does look cute!


----------



## Carmel

There's some cats at the cat sanctuary I volunteer at that have fangs like that (about four black and one orange that I can think of off the top of my head - likely more black cats simply because black cats are more common)... I think it's cute. It isn't common by a long stretch but I haven't heard that it's anything to be worried about, either.


----------



## MowMow

LOL.

"I vant to suck your bluud!"


----------



## my5kitties

Smokey's mouth looked like that, too. It added to his charm. :love2


----------



## Heidi n Q

Our tabby, Louie, has front canine teeth that protrude downward more than usual. When he rubs his face/cheek on you, you can feel the tooth scraping over your clothing or skin. Our orange-guy, BooBoo, had a 'dropped fang' ... and eventually that tooth fell OUT. His issue *was* a dental issue. Boo now has no teeth, except for the tiny ones in front and maybe 2 molars on one side at the very back.

I think that look is more noticeable in black cats because of the color difference; black-fur/white-tooth.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

He's a rare Miniature Saber-Toothed Panther. Once thought to be extinct, these cats are now making an amazing comeback, thanks to breeders and rescuers around the world.


----------



## doodlebug

Maggie has teeth like that...I call her snaggletooth. 

I think it's just more obvious on a black cat...white teeth/black background.


----------



## Goldtanker

Midnight, the wild cat who lives in the garage, sort of has fangs too. I need to take him to the orthodontist for braces.


----------



## RuledByMiso

Both my males have fangs like that. Phillip, who is black, and Cody, who is white. Everyone notices it on Phillip, no one notices it on Cody. 

We call them Snagglepuss #1 and #2.


----------



## Kobster

All the better to eat you with my dear!


----------



## kittywitty

Thanks everyone for sharing your fanged tooth cat stories with me. Now I am not so worried as I see other kitties with this cute feature. LOL on the vampire references!!!


----------



## suwanee

OH!! That picture of Ninja :luv


----------



## Greenport ferals

My great big cat Scoop has fangs that stick out. They are the biggest fangs I've ever seen on a cat, and I've seen many cats. 

Scoop is the undisputed alpha of my group, a beneficent presence to the younger set and a fierce foe to any strays that dare come into the yard. 
Scoop does not fight. He hisses, and when opponents see those teeth he wins by intimidation.


----------



## Jazi&Levi

My black cat jazi has fangs  my brother always calls her sabertooth tiger Kitty


----------



## Straysmommy

LOL a wild cat with a pink toy mouse and electric heating in house and bowl


----------



## Arkadia

This is so amusing, I got an all-black kitten three months ago and I make fun of his huge fangs every single day! It's so interesting to see so many tales of black vampire cats.

Here's my little bloodsucker:


----------



## Straysmommy

When I pet Prince and he's really relaxed, one of his fangs sticks out like that...


----------



## MinkaMuffin

D'aww x3


----------

